# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  الضربة القاضية لحب الشباب‎

## ابو عوده

الضربة القاضية لحب الشباب


يظل حب الشباب والرؤوس السوداء من أهم المشاكل التي تعاني منها البشرة والتي تؤرق حواء يظل حب الشباب والرؤوس السوداء من أهم المشاكل التي تعاني منها البشرة، والتي تؤرق حواء وتنفق الغالي والنفيس من أجل الحصول على بشرة صافية متألقة وخالية من حب الشباب والرؤوس السوداء..وخلال هذه الورقة سنقدم لك سيدتي أفضل الطرق للتخلصي من كل هذه المشاكل منزليا وبأقل التكاليف 

حافظي على نظافة بشرتك 
اغسلي وجهك مرتين في اليوم بماء مالح دافئ، للتخلص من البشرة الدهنية والحفاظ على البشرة خالية من البثور. 

أوراق الفراولة 
ضعي أوراق الفراولة على حبوب الشباب لتخفيف الانتفاخ والاحمرار. 

والليمون أيضا مفيد 
امزجي ليمونة (حامضة) مع القليل من ماء الورد، ضعي المزيج على الوجه لمدة نصف ساعة. اغسلي الوجه بالماء الدافئ. يستمر البرنامج لمدة 15 يوم. 

قشرة الليمون الحامض 
امسحي البشرة بقشرة الليمون الداخلية البيضاء قبل غسلها بالماء. 

عصير النعناع 
اغسلي الوجه بعصير النعناع الطازج كل ليلة للتخلص من البثور، وحب الشباب، والاكزيما والجرب والكثير من مشاكل البشرة. 

تناولي الكثير من الفواكه الطازجة 
تناولي الكثير من الفواكه الطازجة والخضراوات فهي مفيدة جدا للبشرة وتحافظ على شبابيتها وطراوتها. 

استعملي الثوم 
لمشاكل البشرة المزمنة، اهرسي حصين من الثوم وامسحي بهما الوجه. 

قشرة البرتقال 
اطحني قشرة البرتقال مع بعض الماء وضعيها على وجهك. من أفضل العلاجات المنزلية. 

ماء الورد 
نظفي الوجه بقطن مبلل بماء الورد. 

الليمون (الحامض) والقرفة 
امزجي ملعقة ليمون وملعقة قرفة مطحونة وضعيها على المنطقة المصابة. 

عصير الصبار 
استعملي عصير الصبار مرتان في اليوم، يساعد الصبار على شفاء الجروح والندب التي يتركها حب الشباب. 

الثلج 
ضعي الثلج على البثور الكبيرة المنتفخة وستزول مع الصباح. 

تناولي الفيتامينات 
تناولي مكملات الفيتامين ب 5 والخارصين لزيادة مقاومة الجلد وحب الشباب. 

عصير النعناع والكركم 
امزجي عصير النعناع مع مسحوق الكركم وضعيه على الوجه لمدة 30 دقيقة، سيصفي الوجه ويضفي بريقا عليه. 

الخل والملح 
امزجي بعض الخل والملح في وعاء ثم، ضعي قليلاً منه على يديك وافركي المنطقة المصابة. أو بللي منشفة صغيرة في المحلول وضعيها على وجهك لمدة 15 دقيقة. 

الخيار 
اهرسي الخيار واصنعي منه معجون، ضعيه علىوجهك واتركيه لنصف ساعة. سيجدد البشرة وينقيها. 

طحين الذرة وبياض البيض 
امزجي طحين الذرة مع بياض البيض ودعيه على وجهك لمدة نصف ساعة. دلكي وجهك وسيصبح ناعماً جداً مع الانتظام بعمل هذا الماسك. 

جوزة الطيب والحليب 
اخلطي بعض مسحوق جوزة الطيب مع الحليب وضعيه على المنطقة المصابة. وستختفي البثور كالسحر دون آثار. 

العسل والقرفة 
امزجي 3 ملاعق من العسل مع ملعقة قرفة وضعيها على المنطقة المصابة قبل النوم، اغسليها في الصباح، وستختفي البثور بعد أسبوعان تماماً.

----------


## باريسيا

الحلول اكتير حلوه ومتوفره بكل بيت 

من لم يعاني من حب الشباب والبثور والرؤوس السوده 


يعطيك الف عافيه 
ويسلم اديك على طرحك الجميل والمفيد

----------


## زهره التوليب

هاي بتضحك  :Db465236ff: 



> استعملي الثوم 
> لمشاكل البشرة المزمنة، اهرسي حصين من الثوم وامسحي بهما الوجه.




ماء الورد معروف كتير حلو مش بس للبثور..يعين مابعرف اذا بخفف البثور بس بشكل عاك كتير ممتاز للبشره وكذلك العسل

بسلموا

----------


## تهاني الام

شكرا حلو

----------


## العالي عالي

*مشكور اتبو عودة على الموضوع
*

----------

